
Linus Torvalds Won’t Say If He Invented Bitcoin - slashdotdash
https://www.trustnodes.com/2019/10/02/linus-torvalds-wont-say-if-he-invented-bitcoin
======
rvz
Anyone who believes these baseless vacuous claims about Linus inventing
Bitcoin might as well grow a gigantic beanstalk out of magic beans in the
ground.

~~~
verdverm
If you plant your Bitcoin and fertilize with eth, a money tree will grow

------
ksaj
I worked with a raving lunatic at a quantum startup in Toronto, where he (the
founder) insisted fervently that he was the Bitcoin inventor. After the second
time he brought it up, with me again forgetting to pretend I was impressed
somehow, I totally gave up on him. His whole quantum product is probably a
sham. Certainly the entirely fabricated life stories he continuously detailed
to me, in addition to claims he had about what his product was able to do (I
saw the code... from the parts I saw, it doesn't do what he tells his
investors it does, and it was mostly copied from a Lisp meta-programming book
readily available on the Internet for free) was a huge pipe dream stuffed with
imaginative ego at the expense of reality. I only lasted a week because his
nuttiness outweighed the income to be made working with him. Sad.

It seems Real Satoshis are a dime a dozen these days, 'cos they're popping up
everywhere.

That is to say, until someone does something obvious to prove such claims, I
have zero respect for anyone making said claims, and zero interest in articles
claiming the probability of yet another OG Satoshi.

Linus probably just thinks it's too stupid to venture into that kind of
discussion. And he'd be Wright.

